# furious with seller



## Fudgecakelover (19 April 2013)

Hi all i am new here and need to warn others.
we had been looking for a pony for my sons and came across a stunning gelding 5yo and just needed bringing on a bit, my eldest son is 21 took a journey ou to see him and gave him the thumbs up, it all goes wrong after this. My hubby and i go to see him and all of the sudden he is a she  but she is a stunning little thing said to be 4yo and didnt flinch at being backed so we agree on a price and delivery. 
Last Sunday they deliver her shove their teenage son on her and ask for money stating they have to go deliver another horse, i look in the trailer and i see a 15 - 16hh gelding no hay, straw etc and so much horse poo it was 1/5th of the way up his legs, apparently both had been in there all night. 
They go and i look through her passport the date of birth has been scratched out, i search the microchip and find she is infact 14 months old, has been broke and is a mess, i've attempted to contact the seller but to avail, i am new to horses although i had 2 when i was a teenager i'm now a lot older haha she has had so  little exercise that both rear hooves are giving way on her thanks to the tendons etc being so loose, it's painful to her and breaking my heart.
So i have a emotionally and physically injured filly that is needing ALOT of tlc, i'm in the process of finding somebody in my area to pop along and give me some lessons in how to handle my stunning girl and bring out her full potential wish me look and i shall keep you all informed in how she does. I'm not rehoming her she has been through so much at such a young age she needs a forever home which i'm willing and wanting to give her.


----------



## NeverSayNever (19 April 2013)

oh dear   well all the best with her, hope your vet has had a look. Lesson learned... you should have walked away after the gelding became a mare, you should have had her vetted and never ever have handed over any money before having a good look at the passport.


----------



## Fudgecakelover (19 April 2013)

Our vet has been out to her and other than tlc, exercise for the ligaments and a good feed she is in a good condition i know i should of walked away and have my silly reasons for not doing, i'm just attempting to report the seller.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (19 April 2013)

Poor filly 

Have you named her yet? I look forward to reading about her progress and don't forget a photo!


----------



## Fudgecakelover (19 April 2013)

Faracat said:



			Poor filly 

Have you named her yet? I look forward to reading about her progress and don't forget a photo!
		
Click to expand...

her name on the passport is Lady but i keep calling her baby she didnt know her name so she is going to be baby lady, i have taken some pics of how skinny etc she is i shall put on


----------



## Highlands (19 April 2013)

Got a worm count done and see what they suggest.... I wormed my very poor cob when I had her with foal at foot with pancur 5 day. Rowan barberrys soft and soak, ready mash extra with a balancer really helped but warning feed little at first as she s not used to it. Good hay and some spring grass in time will help. Good luck!


----------



## SusieT (19 April 2013)

trading standards and citizen advice bureau


----------



## Amymay (19 April 2013)

Ah well. Good luck.


----------



## lt0510 (21 April 2013)

Unless you bought from a dealer trading standards won't be much help as they are for businesses etc.  Generally for a private sale it's buyer beware but could go through small claims but would cost a bit in court fees etc.  Good luck and hope she picks up.  I would also stay away from panacur 5 day - when my mare was a raising 2 she had a reaction and nearly died!! She went from being pale coated to black due to all the toxins - just be careful what you put in her.


----------



## Rollin (21 April 2013)

Sorry to be a bit dim.  I thought it was a pony?  If it both changed sex and grew 2 hands you had a good reason to refuse to accept is as 'not fit for purpose'.  That is not a female pony.

I would certainly speak to citizens advice and Trading Standards.

I hope you have a copy of the original ad.  Good luck.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (21 April 2013)

I can quite understand why you accepted the filly off the lorry, but you could have refused. In taking the horse and paying for it, you did the deal. Kind but not wise. 

 If you ordered a fridge and a cooker turned up, you'd refuse to take it, wouldn't you ?

That said, the dealers are scammers, but I hope the youngster comes good and you enjoy having her. Its is always worth taking someone experienced with you when viewing to give an unbiased opinion both about the horse and the sellers. There are plenty of unscrupulous sellers out there sadly.


----------



## cptrayes (21 April 2013)

Fudgecakelover said:



			Hi all i am new here and need to warn others.
we had been looking for a pony for my sons and came across a stunning gelding 5yo and just needed bringing on a bit, my eldest son is 21 took a journey ou to see him and gave him the thumbs up, it all goes wrong after this. My hubby and i go to see him and all of the sudden he is a she  but she is a stunning little thing said to be 4yo and didnt flinch at being backed so we agree on a price and delivery. 
Last Sunday they deliver her shove their teenage son on her and ask for money stating they have to go deliver another horse, i look in the trailer and i see a 15 - 16hh gelding no hay, straw etc and so much horse poo it was 1/5th of the way up his legs, apparently both had been in there all night. 
They go and i look through her passport the date of birth has been scratched out, i search the microchip and find she is infact 14 months old, has been broke and is a mess, i've attempted to contact the seller but to avail, i am new to horses although i had 2 when i was a teenager i'm now a lot older haha she has had so  little exercise that both rear hooves are giving way on her thanks to the tendons etc being so loose, it's painful to her and breaking my heart.
So i have a emotionally and physically injured filly that is needing ALOT of tlc, i'm in the process of finding somebody in my area to pop along and give me some lessons in how to handle my stunning girl and bring out her full potential wish me look and i shall keep you all informed in how she does. I'm not rehoming her she has been through so much at such a young age she needs a forever home which i'm willing and wanting to give her.
		
Click to expand...



Did they deliver a different filly from the one you saw or did you seriously mistake a 14 month old filly for a 4 year old?

Why did they ride her when they delivered her?

How old are the sons that were to ride the pony - not 21 surely? What happens now about them wanting a pony to ride?

Some of the language you are using is very educated. I can't make your story add up, to be honest.  If you are as novice an owner as you say, then I strongly suggest that you sell the filly and get your boys a sturdy done-it-all-before pony for them to have some fun with.

On the other hand, if they are around the 21 year old mark, tell them to buy their own *&^^%^&( pony


----------



## respectedpony driver (21 April 2013)

What a lucky pony to have found you,Good luck


----------



## HappyHooves (21 April 2013)

Not all 'private sellers' are what they say. You should google their telephone numbers and see  how many ( other) ads come up. I think selling 3 or more a year classes you as a dealer in the eyes of the law. I would be very interested in where/who you bought the pony from, having been 'done' in a similar scam. Could you pm me please?


----------



## ester (21 April 2013)

so you have a completely different horse to the one that your son, and then you and your husband viewed?? 

Why did they ride her on delivery??


----------



## Myranohorse (21 April 2013)

Not as described in advert.....against Sale of Goods Act......


----------



## Elsiecat (21 April 2013)

Something doesn't add up here, horses aside.


----------



## OscarandPenny (21 April 2013)

respectedpony said:



			What a lucky pony to have found you,Good luck

Click to expand...

This! In the same position I am not sure i could say no either regardless of the what's where's etc. she is a v lucky pony and even after some tlc if it doesn't work out she could be loaned, sold etc. 
Good luck ad I look forward to pics and progress


----------



## stormox (21 April 2013)

When you say 'came across' the stunning gelding, do you mean you saw an ad for him? then one of you saw the 5 yr old gelding and liked it, then when another of you saw it it was a 4 yr old mare you were shown, then when it was actually delivered it was a 14month filly?
And you accepted the filly without saying anything?
All very strange!


----------



## Purple18 (21 April 2013)

why if she was in a tralier did the teenage son get on the horse ? Somthing in this doesn't make any sense


----------



## JanetGeorge (21 April 2013)

lt0510 said:



			Unless you bought from a dealer trading standards won't be much help as they are for businesses etc.  Generally for a private sale it's buyer beware
		
Click to expand...

This is almost certainly a dealer - and Trading Standards should be first stop - not least because the filly's passport has been 'interfered' with!


----------



## stormox (21 April 2013)

sounds more like a *****/traveller/gippo to me- theyr the ones who break 14month olds to ride (and drive). Not many dealers or ordinary people would.


----------



## stormox (21 April 2013)

that *****  isnt a swear word- it was another word for travellers!


----------



## RealityCheck (21 April 2013)

stormox said:



			that *****  isnt a swear word- it was another word for travellers!
		
Click to expand...

It's an ethnic slur, arguably worse than a swear word...

As for the post, bull.


----------



## Elsiecat (21 April 2013)

RealityCheck said:



			It's an ethnic slur, arguably worse than a swear word...
		
Click to expand...

G Y P S E Y?
I know quite a few, its what I refer to them as. It's not a slur because I don't say it under derogatory terms. Swear words are definitely worse.


----------



## RealityCheck (21 April 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			G Y P S E Y?
I know quite a few, its what I refer to them as. It's not a slur because I don't say it under derogatory terms. Swear words are definitely worse.
		
Click to expand...

oops, thought it was a certain word beginning P...


----------



## Elsiecat (21 April 2013)

RealityCheck said:



			oops, thought it was a certain word beginning P...
		
Click to expand...

Possibly so, I automatically just assumed the G traveller word!


----------



## ladyt25 (21 April 2013)

I don't understand the story at all I'm afraid! Your son saw the gelding, really liked him so why did you not ask to see the gelding when you went? I am surely not reading this as a 21 yo so the horse and didn't realise the 'gelding' was in fact a mare?! 

I also do not see how on earth a 14 mth old could be mistaken for a 4 yo. I got my youngster at 15mths and there is NO WAY he could have ever looked anything other than that! he is just 4 now and there is a BIG difference!

This story is bizarre.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (21 April 2013)

stormox said:



			sounds more like a *****/traveller/gippo to me- theyr the ones who break 14month olds to ride (and drive). Not many dealers or ordinary people would.
		
Click to expand...

Wrong. Racist and unfair. The traveller community who live near me are very good horse people.
 There are good and bad in every section of the horse world but to slag off an entire community is unjustified.


----------



## JenJ (21 April 2013)

RealityCheck said:



			oops, thought it was a certain word beginning P...
		
Click to expand...

So did I! Why would gypsy being starred out - what about gypsy cobs, they're a recognised type of cob aren't they?


----------



## stormox (21 April 2013)

Yes my 'forbidden' word did begin with a P. But I didnt mean it in any derogatory sense. I know good and bad travellers, and good and bad gorjas (non-travellers). I was just saying that USUALLY if you see a foal or 14 month old pony broken (and probably with shoes on) it has USUALLY been used in a sulky by travellers.
Not many average horse-owners would ride such a young animal. Anyone on this forum who does, feel free to correct me.


----------



## JenJ (21 April 2013)

stormox said:



			Yes my 'forbidden' word did begin with a P. But I didnt mean it in any derogatory sense. I know good and bad travellers, and good and bad gorjas (non-travellers). I was just saying that USUALLY if you see a foal or 14 month old pony broken (and probably with shoes on) it has USUALLY been used in a sulky by travellers.
Not many average horse-owners would ride such a young animal. Anyone on this forum who does, feel free to correct me.
		
Click to expand...

USUALLY the P word is used in a deregatory sense


----------



## stormox (21 April 2013)

Im truly sorry if I offended anyone, I just thought it another word for that particular community. ( But when It came up ***** travellers I thought it DID look like I was being rude about them!)


----------



## tessybear (21 April 2013)

I probably read this wrong so forgive me but it doesn't add up what you have said (again i probably didn't read it properly) but good luck anyhow !


----------



## Chestnutmare (21 April 2013)

OP disappeared?


----------



## Fudgecakelover (21 April 2013)

Sorry i'm here i've been busy. 
And sorry to confuse you all. The pony was for my 3 younger children, my 21yo went to see her as my little one was ill that day, it was a different one to get delivered that was viewed i'm still attempting to workout as to why they put their son on her but hey ho, and no i didn't have to keep her but i couldn't hand her back to him i am possibly over my head a bit but looking into them eyes of hers no way could i send her away with him. 

It is now 7 days since i go her, she has been out in the field playing today and loved it to the point she wouldn't come in at first, her legs are loads better and she is getting there slowly, it's late and i am shattered but i shall update tomorrow and put up pics.


----------



## Rose Folly (22 April 2013)

As Purple18, Stormox and cptrayes. This story just doesn't add up. You have acquired a horse that has changed sex two or three times, at one point in the story appears to be a pony but is being bought for a 21-year old son? You keep referring to the horse now in your keeping as a mare, but when the trailer was opened it was a gelding???!!!


----------



## cptrayes (22 April 2013)

Fudgecakelover said:



			Sorry i'm here i've been busy. 
And sorry to confuse you all. The pony was for my 3 younger children, my 21yo went to see her as my little one was ill that day, it was a different one to get delivered that was viewed i'm still attempting to workout as to why they put their son on her but hey ho, and no i didn't have to keep her but i couldn't hand her back to him i am possibly over my head a bit but looking into them eyes of hers no way could i send her away with him. 

It is now 7 days since i go her, she has been out in the field playing today and loved it to the point she wouldn't come in at first, her legs are loads better and she is getting there slowly, it's late and i am shattered but i shall update tomorrow and put up pics.
		
Click to expand...


Your grammar and use of English is different in this post to your first one.  Tiredness has made  you sound a lot less educated   And now your 21 year old did go to see a 'she' and not a 'he'?

Did you keep a 14 month old in for 6 days before letting her out to play, or is this just hte first day that she has played? 

Are you saying that a completely different horse arrived in the trailer than the 4 year old mare you viewed, which was different from the 5 year old gelding that your son viewed, and although it was pretty clearly only a yearling, you bought it anyway? 

Seriously, no pony the age you were looking at is suitable for someone of your and your sons' experience. The current one is not even suitable to be ridden for another 2 or 3 years. But I think you know that aleady.


ps I wonder if the dealer was Rileyboy?


----------



## Dry Rot (22 April 2013)

Sorry to change the subject, but can someone please explain what a troll is??

Oh, I think I've just found out!


----------



## ester (22 April 2013)

but you said you and hubby went to see him too? that's the bit I don't understand as surely you would have noticed it was a different pony coming off the trailer?


----------



## stormox (22 April 2013)

OP, where did you first find out about this horse/horses for sale? An on-line ad? which site?  A magazine ad? which mag? word-of-mouth? A sale?
You say you "came across " the horse that you were originally interested in.
One does not just 'come across' horses in the street holding an 'Im for sale'notice!


----------



## GrumpyHero (22 April 2013)

i'm really sorry OP but your story is really quite bizarre and i can't get myself to believe any of it :/
If this is a truthful story then good luck, but i suggest you get an experienced horse person to help you out as you seem a bit in over your head!


----------



## starsailor (22 April 2013)

The gelding in the trailer was the other horse they were hurrying off to deliver


----------



## WelshD (23 April 2013)

An odd story

You want to warn others yet you let the dealer con you completely by taking your money and fobbing you off with something completely unsuitable

Send the horse back and make them pay and let that act as a warning to them 

You sound like you were a born easy target frankly


----------



## marmalade76 (24 April 2013)

ladyt25 said:



			I don't understand the story at all I'm afraid!
		
Click to expand...

You and me both.


----------



## hnmisty (24 April 2013)

marmalade76 said:



			You and me both.
		
Click to expand...

Me three!

I feel like I need to get a piece of paper and a pen to write it all down with, and draw a lot of arrows!


----------



## RCP Equestrian (24 April 2013)

Wow! Beyond confused at the beginning but I think I've got it now! 

Rather interesting thread....hope whatever happens all the ponies/horses have nice homes now!


----------



## BBH (24 April 2013)

CONFUSED . COM ???????????????????????

Cannot believe one pony was viewed and purchased  and another delivered and the buyer says nothing and keeps the wrong pony anyway.


----------



## tuonodeb (24 April 2013)

Stable yard Cludo. What a hoot............can I say who think has done it yet.


----------



## emeraldbeach (25 April 2013)

me four.what a strange story .im all for people offering horses,ponies a good home,but this story is way beyond me if indeed it is true.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (26 April 2013)

Quite by coincidence, I recently heard an almost identical story of a lady being sold a 4 year old horse that, during the vetting, turned out to be 14 months old. Same county as OP.

 Perhaps someone locally is getting rid of youngstock for the  price of a backed young horse. While I've heard of 3 year olds being passed off as 6 year olds, selling a 14 month old as a backed horse is shabby.


----------



## Angus' yard (26 April 2013)

OP appears to have disappeared. How disappointing. Just spent five minutes on a Friday evening being confused by this thread and none the wiser.


----------



## Gloi (27 April 2013)

Very odd story, I hope the filly gets chance to recover and grows up to be a good horse.
Back in my youth there was a dealer near to me who sold a lot of cheap ponies. All were advertised as broken and between 4 & 12yo. In reality I don't think he ever owned anything between 2 and 25. Two of my friends had ponies off him (we were teenagers who didn't know much and whose parents weren't horsey) one was a 2yo advertised as 6, she only realised it had been 2 when it started losing its front teeth, having been riding it all summer. The other friend got a brilliant coloured pony who was fast and jumped anything but was many years older than the 10 years he was meant to be.


----------



## lme (27 April 2013)

When I was about 13, I part exchanged my outgrown 11.2 for what was supposed to be a 14:2 4yo. The dealer was our local coal merchant who also dealt coloured ponies & cobs. My new 'pony' turned out to be rising 2.  He was a sweet boy and I had great fun taking him for walks until he was old enough to ride.


----------



## hoggedmane (27 April 2013)

A girl who knows a friend of mine as given a pony by her uncle for her girls to ride. He said she was 4. When I saw her I queried it and when they checked her passport she was 18months old. Beggars belief that he was prepared to have his nieces ride her!


----------



## kiteman0 (27 April 2013)

well, i pm'd the op and offered help and left my phone no for them to ring if they wanted me to go over and have a look at this pony.

guess what

no phone call or reply to my pm


----------



## emeraldbeach (29 April 2013)

This story sounded odd right from the start.you find yourself going over and over it trying to make some sort of sense of it all,and still the outcome is the same.totally confused.


----------

